# How useful is the NJATC online course?



## electriciannoobie (Jul 7, 2012)

Hi all, I was just wondering if any of you took the NJATC online course and how useful was it in preparation for the initial test? I am debating if I should enroll in this course as I am very worried I might not do well since I have not taken a math course in 5 years. Please let me know. Thanks guys!


----------



## newbi (Dec 17, 2011)

electriciannoobie said:


> Hi all, I was just wondering if any of you took the NJATC online course and how useful was it in preparation for the initial test? I am debating if I should enroll in this course as I am very worried I might not do well since I have not taken a math course in 5 years. Please let me know. Thanks guys!


I passed, and my last math class was over 8 years ago. If you still understand basic algebra, it won't be too hard. They will have a couple hard questions on the test, but quite a few easy one's too. Ace the reading part, and the rest will be easy.


----------

